# Angeln in Tschechien - 30 Tages Angelschein



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2017)

In Tschechien gibt es seit 2017 auch einen 30-Tage Fischereischein. 

Im Prinzip funktioniert das genauso wie Touristen-Fischereischeine oder Urlauber-Angelscheine die wir auch hier in einigen deutschen Bundesländern kennen. 
*
Keine Prüfung nötig*

Das bedeutet, es muss dafür keine Prüfung o.ä. abgelegt werden, es ist auch kein Deutscher Fischereischein o.ä. nötig. Man kann den Schein einfach kaufen und gut.

Der 30-Tage Fischereischein in Tschechien kann bei jeder Stadt-/Gemeindeverwaltung gekauft werden. 

Gekauft ist ein gutes Stichwort: 
Denn im Moment ist der 30-Tage Fischereischein sogar noch kostenlos  
Soll aber irgendwann mal irgendwas in der Größenordnung um ca. 10€ kosten. 

Bislang gibt es da noch keine große Werbekampagne für den 30-tägigen Fischereischein o.ä. - das steckt, da noch relativ neu, noch sehr stark in den Kinderschuhen  

Aber seis drum, auch das wird sich einpendeln. 

Genau wie in Deutschland benötigt man zum Fischereischein dann zusätzlich auch noch einen Erlaubnisschein um an einem Gewässer angeln zu können. 

Für Privatgewässer (eher nicht soo viele in Tschechien) gilt: Ihr braucht keinen Angelschein o.ä. , Ihr geht direkt zum Besitzer/Bewirtschafter des Sees und regelt alles Weitere direkt mit ihm.  

Sehr viele Gewässer in Tschechien sind allerdings öffentliche Gewässer, diese werden zum großen Teil von den tschechischen Fischereiverbänden bewirtschaftet. 

In Tschechien gibt es insgesamt 7 Regionalverbände. Bei jedem dieser Regionalverbände kann man einen Schein für die bei diesem Regionalverband enthaltenen Reviere kaufen. 

Man kauft also nicht eine Tageskarte für ein einzelnes Gewässer - sondern immer für ein ganzes Gebiet! 
Es besteht darüberhinaus auch die Möglichkeit eine Erlaubnis für alle Verbandsgewässer in Tschechien zu erwerben. 

Wichtig ist noch zu wissen, dass in Tschechien in "Forellenreviere" und "Nichtforellenreviere" unterschieden wird. 

Forellenreviere sind etwas teurer - und haben etwas weitergehende Regelungen, so sind z.B. "tierische Köder" dort verboten. 


Eine Übersicht der Raub- und Friedfischreviere in ganz Tschechien (aufgeteilt nach den einzelnen Regionalverbänden) findet sich hier: 
https://www.rybsvaz.cz/?page=reviry/reviry&lang=de&web_menu_id=18&typ=mpr

Eine Übersicht der Forellen-Reviere in ganz Tschechien (aufgeteilt nach den einzelnen Regionalverbänden) findet sich hier: 
https://www.rybsvaz.cz/?page=reviry/reviry&lang=de&web_menu_id=19&typ=pr

*Herkömmliche Angelscheine bzw. Fischereischeine in Tschechien *

Natürlich gibt es in Tschechien auch den "normalen Angelschein" der , ebenfalls wie bei uns in Deutschland dann längere Zeit gültig ist. 

Ich persönlich habe einen tschechischen 10-Jahres Fischereischein.:






Um auf Grundlage eines deutschen Fischereischeins auch einen tschechischen Fischereischein zu bekommen, benötigt man eine sog. Apostille (Beglaubigung des Deutschen Angelscheins).
Das ist eine einigermaßen komplexe Angelegenheit zu der ich hier bereits etwas geschrieben habe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264665

Wer einen Urlaub nach Tschechien plant, und wem die hier aufgeführten und verlinkten Informationen noch nicht ausreichen
der kann auch einen unserer beiden Anglerboard-Partner die bestens mit dem Angeln in Tschechien vertraut sind kontaktieren: 


Für den südlichen Bereich Tschechiens (z.B. Lipno) kann euch Marco vom Baitcasterproshop ggf. weiterhelfen!
Für den nördlichen Bereich Tschechiens seid ihr bei Dirk von www.angeln-tschechien.de an der richtigen Adresse!
*Heiße Diskussion in Tschechien *
Wer denkt, dass nur wir deutschen Angler heftigst über für uns Angler relevante Themen diskutieren und konstruktiv streiten dem sei gesagt, auch in Tschechien gehts da ordentlich rund. 

Es gab schier endlose Diskussionen über die neue Regelung, welche vom Landwirtschaftsministerium eingeführt wurde, das ging dann sogar soweit, dass ein tschechisches Wirtschaftsmagazin eine Umfrage gestartet hat (zur Qualität der Umfrage kann ich nichts sagen!)

Das Ergebnis: 
65% halten nichts von der Neuregelung 
25% finden die Idee gut

Die Ängste der Kritiker:
- Ausländische Angler kommen und plündern unsere Fischbestände 
- Man findet es unfair, weil man selber eine Prüfung ablegen musste 
- Man hat Angst dass ungeprüfte Angler nicht richtig mit den Fischen umgehen können
- Man fürchtet mehr Müll an den Angelplätzen und insgesamt mehr Betrieb
- Man fürchtet dass die Kurzzeit-Angelschein Inhaber die Regeln, Schonmaße und Schonzeiten nicht kennen
- Man befürchtet dass manche die Anzahl der erlaubten Ruten einfach erhöhen indem sie einen solchen 30-Tages Angelschein für die Frau oder andere Familienmitglieder kaufen

Die Befürworter hingegen freuen sich, dass sie endlich auch ausländische Freunde einigermaßen unkompliziert mit ans Wasser nehmen können, kritisieren aber zugleich, dass es immernoch zu kompliziert ist, weil es über Ämter geregelt ist und nicht wie etwa in anderen europäischen Ländern über Postfilialen o.ä.

Außerdem wird natürlich auch darauf verwiesen, dass die neue Regelung für neue Einnahmen für die Regionalverbände sorgt welche diese schon auch gebrauchen könnten.

*P.S.*
Ich bin im Moment noch dran, irgendeine offizielle Publikation von tschechischer Seite dazu zu bekommen. Bei der Tschechischen Tourismuszentrale ist man zwar sehr freundlich, ich habe aber den Eindruck man hat von diesem 30-tägigen Angelschein mal so überhaupt keine Ahnung. 
Alles was ich bis jetzt an Informationen erhalten habe, betrifft den regulären tschechischen Fischereischein. Aber ich bleibe dran und ergänze hier nötigenfalls


----------



## shocki (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien - 30 Tages Angelschein*

Hallo,

wir wollen mit ein paar Kollegen am Lipno Stausee auf Karpfen angeln. Da wir an einem Freitag anreisen, wollte ich mich erkundigen ob man da diesen 30 Tages Schein überhaupt bekommt. Lt. der Öffnungszeiten des Gemeindeamts ist am Freitag geschlossen, nur nach Tel. Vereinbarung.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand ob man diese 30 Tages Scheine auch mit dem Erlaubnisschein wo anders kaufen kann, also nicht auf dem Gemeindeamt / Stadtverwaltung.

Außerdem würde mich noch folgendes interessieren:

-kann man außerhalb Campingplätze Grillen, Zelten (Nachtfischen)
-gibt es Anforderungen an Tackle (bestimmte Schnur oder Abhakmatte)
-muss man sich ein Boot schon vor Reiseantritt reservieren beim Verleih.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit Erfahrung am Lipno ein paar Infos dazu schreiben.


----------

